# Speakers for deer calls



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

I have an app. on my android phone that has deer calls on it. I was just wondering if there are any battery powered speakers out there that i can just plug a audio jack in and play deer calls of my phone. Just curious to see if it would work, bc apparently deer are not hearing my calls, or they are just ingnoring them! Seen 6 @70 yards off and they never heard me call, or again, they ignored me. Just really wanted to see if anyone has followed through on the same idea. Thanks yall


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

That's an interesting question. It can be done. Something similar to a predator calling set up where a mp3 player is hooked up to an exteral speaker should broadcast the sounds not sure how well the deer would respond though.


----------



## oceanhokie (Dec 9, 2010)

*speakers*

look up Tweakers. they're small, compact and have a pretty good sound. they are magnetic in the bottom and stick together in a small bag thats good for travelling. never used them for hunting, but never really considered it either


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

IMO, less is better when calling game, particularly deer and duck. I would bet a bunch that they are hearing you but just ignoring it. Try bumping your stand or coughing at about the same volume, they will hear that. This time of year they aren't in the rut mode yet, and most deer calls are based on sounds made during the rut. IMO, speakers will only scare off the marginally interested deer, possibly all of them. The sounds produced by a call should imitate the volume that the actual animal produces. Amplification more than what a cell phone speaker would produce isn't needed unless for maybe predators that you are trying to call in from 1000+ yds. Just my .02.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

I thought electronic calls for deer was Illegal in texas?


----------



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

texwake said:


> I thought electronic calls for deer was Illegal in texas?


You know, i never thought about that, i may be illeagle. I havent done it yet, so ill look b4 i mess up for sure. But if not, thanks for all the tips, especially the one about the volume of sound and how they can hear, its just the wrong time. I appreciate all the imput. Godbless


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

texwake said:


> I thought electronic calls for deer was Illegal in texas?


That was my thought.

I know it used to be. Not sure today


----------

